# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Bộ điều khiển laser co2 awc708c và awc708s

## lethanhtungnb89

Chào các bác, em muốn order một bộ đk laser co2. Nhưng đag băn khoăn giữa awc708s giá rẻ hơn awc708c. Vậy bác nào dùng rồi hay biết có thể giúp em so sánh giữa 2 cái này đc ko ạ. Thanks all

----------


## nnk

> Chào các bác, em muốn order một bộ đk laser co2. Nhưng đag băn khoăn giữa awc708s giá rẻ hơn awc708c. Vậy bác nào dùng rồi hay biết có thể giúp em so sánh giữa 2 cái này đc ko ạ. Thanks all


chức năng như nhau, 708C có 2 tín hiệu đầu ra laser, 708S chỉ 1 đầu ra laser

----------

lethanhtungnb89

----------


## anhcos

708c này có khắc 5 trục đuợc không các bác, soft và tài liệu chỉ có mấy dòng về setting, còn xử lý thế nào thì k thấy ghi.

----------


## nnk

> 708c này có khắc 5 trục đuợc không các bác, soft và tài liệu chỉ có mấy dòng về setting, còn xử lý thế nào thì k thấy ghi.


nó có x/y/z/u/v/w nhưng chủ yếu là điều khiển nhiều đầu, khắc trụ tròn chứ chưa thấy ai làm kiểu 5 trục như cnc

----------


## lethanhtungnb89

> nó có x/y/z/u/v/w nhưng chủ yếu là điều khiển nhiều đầu, khắc trụ tròn chứ chưa thấy ai làm kiểu 5 trục như cnc


bác nnk cho em hỏi, ở việt nam thì bộ 708s có bên nào bán ko bác? phần mềm thì dùng phần mềm gì ạ? với lại nếu mua bộ này thì phần mềm có cần usb mở khóa như những dòng khác ko bác

----------


## nnk

> bác nnk cho em hỏi, ở việt nam thì bộ 708s có bên nào bán ko bác? phần mềm thì dùng phần mềm gì ạ? với lại nếu mua bộ này thì phần mềm có cần usb mở khóa như những dòng khác ko bác


mình có hàng nhe, không cần usb và chạy lasercad

----------


## lethanhtungnb89

> mình có hàng nhe, không cần usb và chạy lasercad


bác nnk có con 708s báo giá giúp em với? tiện cho em hỏi tọa độ của bác, em ở hà nội

----------


## nnk

> bác nnk có con 708s báo giá giúp em với? tiện cho em hỏi tọa độ của bác, em ở hà nội


mình ở SG nhe, đã gửi báo giá qua tin nhắn riêng nhe

----------


## anhcos

Sr các bác, mình nhắn lộn, ý là cái 708c có xài khắc trục xoay dc k, là trục thứ 4 ấy

----------


## nnk

> Sr các bác, mình nhắn lộn, ý là cái 708c có xài khắc trục xoay dc k, là trục thứ 4 ấy


được nhe, xoay bình thường

----------


## quocanhcgd

Bác cho em xin giá 708S ạ. Em ở HN

----------

